# Cùng con ở nhà chống dịch



## Robot Stem TPA (11/9/20)

Dịch quay trở lại và làm cuộc sống của bao người bị đảo lộn. Tuy nhiên chúng ta cảm thấy thật hạnh phúc khi có Đảng và Nhà Nước vững mạnh đảm bảo cho mọi hoạt động của nước nhà.

Dịch trở lại con không được đến trường để chơi đùa với bạn bè, tuy nhiên, bố mẹ đừng có lo con buồn hay cắm đầu vào tivi.

Vì đã có những mô hình TPA ROBOTKIT đồng hành cùng bố mẹ và các con.

Hướng đến chương trình giáo dục STEM đào tạo thế hệ trẻ vững mạnh trong thời đại 4.0, TPA đã cho ra đời những mô hình lắp ráp Robot.



Với những ưu thế vượt trội khiến bố mẹ chọn TPA ROBOTKIT cho con:


Con được tiếp cận với phương pháp giáo dục STEM, định hướng và giúp trẻ phát triển toàn diện
Con được tiếp cận với CODE và trải nghiệm thực tế thông qua các ngôn ngữ đơn giản
Trẻ được thực hành trực tiếp trên mô hình để thực sự hiểu và khơi gợi niềm đam mê
Các mô hình được thiết kế theo thứ bậc phù hợp với từng độ tuổi vì vậy mà bố mẹ không cần phải lo lắng sẽ quá sức với con
Chất liệu nhựa ABS hết sức an toàn cho trẻ



Và còn nhiều hơn thế nữa khi con được thử nghiệm thực tế và tự tay lắp ráp các mô hình, con sẽ học được nhiều điều bổ ích mà con chưa từng nghĩ tới.

—————————————————————–


MỌI THÔNG TIN CHI TIẾT LIÊN HỆ

CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN TỰ ĐỘNG HÓA TÂN PHÁT 

NHÀ CUNG CẤP HÀNG ĐẦU THIẾT BỊ GIÁO DỤC STEM 

Địa chỉ trụ sở chính 189 Phan Trọng Tuệ –Thanh Liệt- Thanh Trì – Hà Nội

Hotline: 0985 118 289

Website: tpa.com.vn, robotstemtpa.vn, tpad.vn,​


----------



## quốc hùng (26/9/20)

Trẻ được thực hành trực tiếp trên mô hình để thực sự hiểu và khơi gợi niềm đam mê


----------



## Robot Stem TPA (29/9/20)

quốc hùng nói:


> Trẻ được thực hành trực tiếp trên mô hình để thực sự hiểu và khơi gợi niềm đam mê


dạ đúng rồi ạ, việc cho trẻ thực hành thực tế và rèn luyện khả năng tư duy cho trẻ


----------



## Robot Stem TPA (29/9/20)

quốc hùng nói:


> Trẻ được thực hành trực tiếp trên mô hình để thực sự hiểu và khơi gợi niềm đam mê


không biết là hiện mình có đang áp dụng phương pháp napf để dạy con rồi ạ?


----------

